
Second paper about Mayak accident - bleair
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/50/24991
======
bleair
Also a summary - [https://news.yahoo.com/russia-appears-kept-major-
nuclear-172...](https://news.yahoo.com/russia-appears-kept-major-
nuclear-172800686.html)

